# smokeshow 200sx



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

my car doin a little tire burnin a couple months ago.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice...any other shots? A side shot would have been cool.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

awesome picture! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, GA16 burnout.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Can you post the link to your cardomain page? I would like to see more pics of your ride


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

heres the page, its hella ghetto but its got most of my pics on page 3. thanks for the comments fellas
http://members.cardomain.com/nismo4shizzle


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey your car resembles a fellow NissanForums member.
Sean (1CLNB14) He has the same color and the same bodykit as yours.

Nice and clean ride


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*ah ah ah*

i no longer have the enormously huge fiberglass front piece my friend. i have the stillen lip kit that is pictured on page 3. the pics with the carbon hood and hyperblack d power TS-05's are the recent ones. i have CAI, header, stromung cat back, UR underdrive, advanced timing and ACT Street/strip on my 1.6. i am going for clean look these days instead of the bulbous body kit phase. (not dissin sean, i have met him and his car is very, very nice) I have a set of se-r wheels with falken azenis for drag and have started gathering up parts
(ECU, etc...) for my SR20 swap which should be done soon.. i have gone throught the ricer stage with the big wings, huge fiberglass front pieces, big blue brakes and stickers and cleaned it up a bit.. check the page. there will be newer pics up soon ..late guys


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lookin' good man

Keepn' it clean is always cool :thumbup:


----------

